# Holistic Therapy?



## cupcakecook (Jul 29, 2008)

Has anyone tried holistic therapy where you find out what foods are good and bad for you? My mom gave me a book where you do a test to determine this, but does it really work? I wonder if it's just foo foo stuff and not really scientific, although the book was written by a doctor who out of his own ailments created this method of healing with food. I mean I do know that food can make you feel good/bad..but i'm a little skeptical about this new idea.


----------



## docsmith (Aug 4, 2008)

As a doctor, I'll state its mostly foofoo. Eating healthy is important, and while sometimes these holistic programs do end up having you do that, its not for the right reason. 

Last week at the Whole Foods meat counter I heard an obese woman say something to her friend 'well I can't eat that anyways I'm blood type O' and it makes me sad how many people (mostly women) are susceptible to this mumbojumbo. One of my wifes family members is doing the 'eating for your type' thing too, its all pretty sad. 

Scientifically, as in real controlled tests and real physiology, its really complete snake oil.


----------



## longfellow (Jun 11, 2008)

Foods are composed as vit,protien,fats,minerals and so on. Different foods give different benifits. To have a balanced diet your must eat foods that contain all the essencial vit,mineral,fats,protiens, carbohydrate. So if you eat a balance diet your body will operate better. But unfortunately food manufactors have put harmful chemicals in our foods. such as msg,nutrasweet,frutose etc Google Bladelock, which can be classified as neuro toxin. So the more you know about the food you eat the healther your
could be. With that said, most Doctors study very little nutrition in med school. They are taught to give drugs and indocinated with the false hood that it makes no difference what you eat. If you look in black medical dictionary it says that many illness can be caused by depriving someone
of certain vit,mineral,ect but ask a doctor about it and they say its doesn't matter what you eat. They falsely believe that food has no connection to health. But remembe this the sicker you get the richer the drug companies and doctors get.


----------



## docsmith (Aug 4, 2008)

You are right in that most doctors get very little nutrition education in school. 

I'm sure you will be surprised to learn that most nutritionists get even less, and have far less understanding of the physiology.

Nutrition is a very poorly studied field that only in the last 10 years or so have had some real studies done.

I'm not like most doctors though, I studied this as best I could, on my own, and have the background to understand what I was reading.

Any of the holoistic eating doctrines are at BEST unproven and not based on anything scientific. 

You can keep your conspiracy theories to yourself, something your screen name seems to imply you are very fond of. Most doctors are well aware that a good diet is key to good health, and no its got nothing to do with the drug companies. I don't know why I keep running into people like you on every forum on the internet.


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

Its a conspiracy 

I gotta agree with DocSmith on this issue. Most of the stuff presented to us as nutrional fact is nothing more than snake oil and mystical conjecture.

There is more validated information on feeding livestock than there is on feeding human beings. Why? Because we don't mind using animals as guinea pigs. We don't do the kinds of things with humans as we do with animals.

BTW the concept of foods for healing/curing ailments has been a round for a pretty longtime. Some of todays well known cereals come from such concepts


----------



## docsmith (Aug 4, 2008)

Hehe such as Corn Flakes. Based on complete quackery but at least not a bad cereal. Well if you add sugar...and use half and half.


----------



## longfellow (Jun 11, 2008)

There are tons of studys done on vit,min,herbs etc but the AMA and its
doctors are just drug pushers for the big phama. Every day there is a 
new drug advertised then after a few yrs on the market there are many jpeople suffing from adverse effects of medication. Eech year over125000
people die for pharma drugs. 
Most doctors prescribe drugs that they have not a clue as to it benifit of
the treated symtoms. My mom was a nurse, she told me that doctors
would look in a pill dictionary under a certain symtom and just pick one.
if that didn't work they would pick another. 
Oh conspricy please. The AMA consprired to eliminate chiropatic profession. The AmA lost in court and it was proven that the ama conspired to elimnate them. You are the conspiracy people you label anyone who does not go along with your hack job of people health for your profits. holistic medicine is tens of thousands of years old pharma med is new. but the problem being that big pharma can't make money off medicines they can't pattern. So they create new ones that kill at least 125k a year. Google Bayer anticoagulation medicine. Bayer knowingly withdrew tainted anticoagulation of the usa market turned around and 
sold the tainted medication to the rest of the world killing hundred of thousands of hemophilec. Doc how many people you harm giving big pharma medicine to. And I am not saying that all big pharma med is bad but most of it. Big Pharm has only one goal profits and they use the doctors of their pushers. Doc have you ever tryed using nutrition in your
practice? Have you ever read books on Nutrition? or you just used the knowlegde you learned from medical school that was coopted by big pharm
and major food manufactories.


----------



## beetrootbrain (Jun 4, 2008)

Ever since i was 19 i have been to a nutritionists - i think its really important to work out what food work for YOU. Its not always enough just to eat 5 a day or eat lots of "good" foods like freash fruit and vegetables. Every time I go (once every couple of yesr) she just tells me what what foods to avoid and what to make sure I get a moderate amount of. For those foods that I am told to avoid, I don´t banish from my diet, as i discovered that caused me to crave them, but just have them once or twice a week in moderation (if i really feel like it). I have a few books and one of my favorite is Nutrition and You - as its about a personal approach to healthy eating, not just following a strict regieme! You can buy it from , [url=http://www.zavvi.co.uk/]zavvi or often second hand from ebay, hitflip, AbeBooks and I am sure there are many more.


----------

